

How to Fix a Crappy Conversion Rate - maxcameron
http://blog.kera.io/post/40686954483/how-to-fix-a-crappy-conversion-rate

======
jasonhanley
This mirrors my experience almost exactly.

We focused on optimizing _signup_ conversions, succeeded and ended up in the
same position as Kera.

I've been considering adding a "qualification form" during signup that
evaluates whether the product is right for them, and even recommends
competitors that might be more suitable for their specific situation.

Looking forward to hearing your results.

~~~
maxcameron
Thanks Jason, I'm looking forward to results too :)

------
eh_eh
Nice example on how to reduce the noise of signups, and zero in on a smaller
group of prospects. Thanks!

~~~
maxcameron
No problem. The other big thing we're trying to tackle is how to move a
customer through our activation funnel after they signup. That's another thing
that is tricky when you have a half-baked product.

